# Anyone use wine with lees as cooking wine?



## FentonCellars (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone taken the step to bottle the lees and use it as cooking wine? I have not tried this, but wondered if someone has. Not sure this would be good to do, but heck... what else is cooking wine?!?


----------



## Duffbeer (Jun 21, 2007)

FentonCellars said:


> Anyone taken the step to bottle the lees and use it as cooking wine? I have not tried this, but wondered if someone has. Not sure this would be good to do, but heck... what else is cooking wine?!?



I pour the primary lees into my compost bucket, but I do pour the secondary into one d/j and rack the cleared wine then to a clean d/j for the purposes of making sherry (oxidization) it seems to work well.


----------



## Trailguide (Aug 15, 2007)

*Using Lees*

I reserved the lees from my last primary fermentation (loquat) in May and used to start up my next batch of wine (persimmon) in July. I kept the lees in the fridge and fed it a spoonful of sugar every few weeks. I used about a half cup. The fermentation was very lively. I think that a tablespoon full of the lees would be sufficient as a starter. I retained the persimmon lees and they are in the fridge waiting for me to make my next batch of wine (from plums that are ripening in multitudes along the I-10 feeder here in Houston).


----------



## kattee22 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have never tried.But I want to do.I'm eagerly waiting for the response.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

YIKES, I spread some around the perimeter of the cabin to keep the Moose away. Well apparently, Moose like the lees from wine. So I can stop making wine, stop spreading it around the foundation, make other friends in the wildlife department, or follow your lead on what to do with the left overs!!
In the meantime I need to figure out how to keep the Moose off my porch. They must have smelled the cinnamon rolls. Who in the world would have thought they like cinamon rolls?.!!!!!!.

Geez Louise, I thought I was frugal!!!LOL


Troy


----------



## VineRipe (Dec 14, 2009)

Reckon I'm right new to this whole wine making thing - with one exception. I love Japanese food, and have been making my own Sake to cook with for several years now.

I always save the lees from it to make a paste to cook fish in. Adds a very nice taste.


----------



## St Allie (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Vineripe, we've had some interest in sake here.. I believe getting hold of the right rice yeast has been a bit of an issue for some..

Troy?.. what does moose taste like?.. surely if it's on your porch, it's only a few steps away from your freezer?

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2009)

Troy?.. what does moose taste like?.. surely if it's on your porch, it's only a few steps away from your freezer?

Allie 

Just like chicken!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 14, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Who in the world would have thought they like cinamon rolls?.!!!!!!.



who or what doesn't like cinnamin rolls?


----------



## VineRipe (Dec 15, 2009)

St Allie said:


> Welcome to the forum Vineripe, we've had some interest in sake here.. I believe getting hold of the right rice yeast has been a bit of an issue for some..



Thanks for the welcome, St Allie.

I tried to reply to you yesterday on this one, but must have hit the "idiot" key on my keyboard. lol.... I have one of those *special* keyboards with SIX "idiot" keys.

From what little reading I did before embarking on "Project Sake" (my wife names all of my projects with a jaundiced look in her eye - maybe one day I'll tell you of "Project Werm Farm"), I gathered that sake was a wine that thought it should be brewed like a beer (or is that a beer that thought it should be vinted like a wine? - I get confused). Anyway, they recommended a lager yeast, and that's what I used. Like many of the "projects" in my younger days, I felt the need to follow directions *exactly* was not something *I* needed to worry about (and folks wonder why I won't put a GPS on my motorcycle). Anyway, my first attempts -even lacking the Moto starter - I had no immediate access to kome koji and making it seemed (still seems, really) another "project" I didn't care to undertake, the stuff I did make actually turned out better than what I had been buying from the local spirits vendor.

Nowadays I do order the kome koji and make a proper Moto starter before I start brewing the sake. It has improved the taste considerably.

hmmm... considering how well "Project Solar Chef" worked, and since the science behind making kome koji isn't THAT different, perhaps we WILL have another project soon.... 



> Troy?.. what does moose taste like?.. surely if it's on your porch, it's only a few steps away from your freezer?
> 
> Allie



As best as I can remember from the days I lived in Alaska, it tastes much like elk, but with flatter antlers. lol


----------

